# Lens recommendation for 70D



## kalgra (Jan 11, 2015)

Hello I am new here,

I'm starting to get back into photography after about 20 years of being out of it.

I'm looking for some advice on a good all around lens for a Canon 70D. I want something that will be good for shooting some video and portraits but can also be used for landscape pictures as well.

I'm not necessarily looking for the most expensive lens on the market but do want something that is still very good that I can grow into. Iv been out of the hobby for so long I feel like I'm basically starting over.

Can anyone recommend something?
Thanks,
Kris


----------



## kalgra (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm thinking of going with the 18-135MM STM. Would that be a good choice?


----------



## TCampbell (Jan 11, 2015)

The "STM" version of the 18-135mm is probably your best option.  It's a moderate working zoom with some wide-angle for landscapes, some telephoto for portraits (although it'll be f/5.6 in that range and f/4 would be better) it has improved optical qualities over the non-STM version, and it's extremely quiet when focusing.  That's important when shooting video because the built-in mic will pickup on the noise of the focus motor (unless you use an external microphone.)

The "STM" lenses have no mechanical linkage between the focus ring on the lens and the focus movement of the lens elements... it is a "focus by wire" lens.

This lens falls into the entry-category (w.r.t. price tag) but for an entry-grade lens it's actually pretty decent to get you started.

If you want to add some glass specifically for portraits, the EF 85mm f/1.8 USM would be a pretty good choice.  See:  Full-size sample photos from Canon 85mm F/1.8  Even though the 18-135mm lens would cover the 85mm focal length, the 18-135 is a variable f/3.5-5.6 focal ratio lens and as you zoom in the focal ratio grows, which increases depth of field.  The 85mm f/1.8 has the long focal length which is really nice for portraits, but since it offers an f/1.8 focal ratio you can decrease the depth of field to get a tack sharp subject and put a nice blur quality on the background that you can't attain with the 18-135mm at f/5.6.


----------



## kalgra (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks for the advice! Ultimately I will be doing mostly macros so I'm not really concerned about having the best portrait lens. However I will be also using the camera for my wife's business which will need the occasional staff photos and will be used for on line instructional videos. So that is why im thinking of starting with the the EF-S 18-135mm IS STM lens. Going that route we can write off the camera as a business expense. I figure once I get familiar with the camera I can start to venture into some different lenses. I just want something to start that will immediately be usable for my wife's business but is still a very nice all around lens that will be nice for traveling and walking around.

Is there something else that you think might be better? I not afraid to spend the extra cash for a better glass up to about $1k if it makes sense.


----------



## TCampbell (Jan 11, 2015)

Your post at the top of the thread mentioned video, portraits, and landscapes -- which is why I mentioned the portrait lens.  

You didn't mention macro... but you can do that either by using extension tubes, close-up diopters (screw on lenses that go on the front of an existing lens) or by using a true macro lens.  The true macro lens route will provide the best image quality but will also be the most expensive (to give you a rough idea, the EF-S 60mm f/2.8 Macro USM is Canon's least expensive of the "true" macro lenses and it's about $400... maybe $450).  

Screw-on "close-up" diopters are fairly inexpensive, but due to the way in which they work you can get some image quality degradation near the edges of the field.

"Extension tubes" are also fairly inexpensive and they allow the lens to achieve a closer focusing distance than would otherwise be possible.  Extension tubes contain no glass - they're hollow.  It's just an empty barrel that fits between lens and camera body to mount the lens farther away than it would normally sit (well... and it passes through the communication between camera lens and body so everything still works.)  This has the effect of shifting the entire focus range closer than ordinarily possible.

See:  Macro Extension Tubes & Close-up Lenses

This might offer you a low-cost option to get into close-up photography.  If you find you do a lot of it, you might opt to get a dedicated macro lens such as a 60, 100, or even 180mm "true" macro lens.  A normal true macro can magnify up to 1:1 scale (this is defined by the size of the object "on the sensor" compared to how large the object is in real life... the sensor on the 70D is roughly 22mm x 15mm.  A US penny has a 19mm diameter.  That means you can get so close to a penny that you fill the frame.  The penny barely fits horizontally and doesn't fit vertically (the top and bottom are cropped off a bit because they don't fit in the frame at 1:1 scale.)  Canon makes a specialty macro lens that can focus in close enough to create 5:1 scale.


----------



## Predator1 (Apr 29, 2016)

kalgra said:


> Hello I am new here,
> 
> I'm starting to get back into photography after about 20 years of being out of it.
> 
> ...


I have two Sigma 18-255 OS HSM Micro lenses and love them. On eon my 70D and one on my son's t5i


----------



## beagle100 (May 7, 2016)

kalgra said:


> I'm thinking of going with the 18-135MM STM. Would that be a good choice?



yes - look at "refurbished" - same one year warranty but cheaper


----------



## kalgra (May 7, 2016)

Thanks guys I appreciate the advice. However this is an old thread. I have long sinse bought the 70D with the kit lens, sold the kit lens and move up to several much nicer primes and two other camera bodies.

The 18-135mm did serve its purpose well though.


----------

